
Recommendations related to Covid-19 on MOSP - cedricbonhomme
https://objects.monarc.lu/object/8e0715b2-192e-4535-b0cb-d62f71e33ce1
======
cedricbonhomme
For your information MOSP is a platform for creating, editing and sharing JSON
objects. You will find more here: [https://github.com/CASES-
LU/MOSP](https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP)

